# [Illustrator] eigene Fonts erstellen? bearbeiten?



## Fleck06 (23. März 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich hab vor eine bestehende Schriftart geringfügig zu verändern... Wie mache ich das mit Illustrator? oder gibts was besseres?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. März 2006)

Hi,
also grundsätzlich kannst du das damit schon machen nur sollte dir klar sein das du da ja dann nur die Vektoren änderst und diese dann nicht wieder als Schrift abspeichern kannst.
Dafür solltest du FontLab oder ähnliches verwenden.
Um Vektorzeichnungen zu bearbeiten gibt es noch Freehand und CorelDraw und andere welche aber den genannten nicht das Wasser reichen können und ob die genannten dir zusagen mußt du schon selber entscheiden, weil das ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad Ansichtssache. Also du bist mit dem Illustartor schon ganz gut für dein Vorhaben ausgerüstet.

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. März 2006)

Es gibt bei Windows XP ein Programm um Schriften ein wenig zu modifizieren. Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich ein tolles Tool, schließlich ist es bei Windows XP dabei 
Vielleicht hilft es zum Bearbeiten der vorhandenen Schrift (das Programm kann aber keine ttf erstellen).

eudcedit.exe


----------

